# Pray for America!!!



## 1988USMC (Jun 18, 2015)

Time is running short and now may be our last chance to pray that the Lord Jesus Christ will intervene and lay on the hearts of the supreme courts justices that they not mess with the biblical definition of marriage. Why we bow at the altar of "LGBT" rights I don't know. According to the latest polls they make up only 0.7% of the population. We must also realize that states rights are being further destroyed if this decision goes the wrong way, along with the very likely damage to religious freedom when all of the discrimination suits start. Please pray that Jesus will pull on their hearts and pray that they have the sense to answer. I served 8 years in the USMC and was proud to do it. Not entirely sure that I could bring myself to do it now, under the current sate of leadership. Don't just stand by and watch it happen in the name of "political correctness" lets get out there and offend some people if we need to. God said it, therefore it is true, I believe it, and that is the end of the story.
SEMPER FIDELIS and "FIDELI CERTA MERCES"
God bless you all.


----------



## welderguy (Jun 18, 2015)

↑I agree↑

Thankyou for your service 1988USMC!

God said in 2 Chron. 7:14
"If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves and pray,and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and forgive their sin, and heal their land."

I believe this applies to His people in this nation today just as well.
Don't give up and don't give in.
We need the spirit David had as he faced Golioth when he said "Is there not a cause?!!"
He also said "Who can defy the armies of the living God?!!"


----------



## speedcop (Jun 19, 2015)

well spoken both of you! My prayer everyday that this nation turns back before the fire and brim stone starts flying.


----------



## 1988USMC (Jun 25, 2015)

Just read that according to a new "poll" the American people have already made up their mind on the two big cases before the SCOTUS. I guess more debt from the ACA and more attempted brainwashing from the LGBT(and whatever other letters are the flavor of the day) are now the order of the day. Obama is surely succeeding in his "fundamental transformation of America" and I guess we are all silently going along for the ride.

We need to do a better job of sharing the Good News of the salvation and cleansing available through the blood of Jesus Christ. That's the only thing that is going to turn this mess around. Through Jesus comes a changed life and a change in the desires for the future of this country and what kind of example you want it to provide. I'm very concerned for the life my child will have in this country.

I'm still praying for the Lord to speak to the hearts of the justices on the SCOTUS and praying that they actually listen! Will you join me?

Fideli Certa Merces
"To the Faithful there is certain reward."


----------



## usmc2112 (Jul 5, 2015)

Devil dog!


----------

